# Anyone Have a 2005 GTO SLP exhaust clip?



## usafcrewchief01 (Sep 6, 2006)

I am looking to find out if someone has an audio clip of the SLP exhaust package with the SLP headers? Let me know if you have it because I would really like to hear it.



Thanks:willy:


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

try this out. you may find luck with this http://www.gtoforum.com/showthread.php?t=3564&highlight=exhaust+sound


----------



## Pavia (Apr 28, 2006)

http://www.zippyvideos.com/4342361525308096/2006_gto_bobcat/

SLP LM I with LT Headers


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

is that you:willy: :cheers


----------



## PC4STOP (Sep 3, 2006)

Pavia said:


> http://www.zippyvideos.com/4342361525308096/2006_gto_bobcat/
> 
> SLP LM I with LT Headers


Ok, is that stock besides the exhaust? If so I found my new exhaust. I could swear I hear a supercharger going there.


----------



## Pavia (Apr 28, 2006)

PC4STOP said:


> Ok, is that stock besides the exhaust? If so I found my new exhaust. I could swear I hear a supercharger going there.


No supercharger. It's got the SLP 455 Bobcat Package. So the exhaust is the LT headers (with cats), x-over, and Loudmouth I resonators.

The rest consists of new rockers/springs, underdrive pulley, 160 thermo, and a tune (and I added a Lingenfelter CAI). So nothing major to the engine. I haven't had it dyno'd yet, so not sure on the power gain.

It's obnoxiously loud, but I've grown used to it. Or my hearing is going.

If you rev over 3K, it sends out a beacon for every cop within a 3 mile radius...:rofl:


----------



## PC4STOP (Sep 3, 2006)

Pavia said:


> No supercharger. It's got the SLP 455 Bobcat Package. So the exhaust is the LT headers (with cats), x-over, and Loudmouth I resonators.
> 
> The rest consists of new rockers/springs, underdrive pulley, 160 thermo, and a tune (and I added a Lingenfelter CAI). So nothing major to the engine. I haven't had it dyno'd yet, so not sure on the power gain.
> 
> ...



Ok, its the LPE CAI I am hearing then. I don't worry too much about the cops. I have been looking for good sound and I think your kit will probably be the way I end up going, alittle pricy though. I was looking at them the day after I bought my car and haven't brough myself to jump for it yet. Besides I have no clue where to bring the car for a tune after installing the kit. I am mechanically able to to most work myself, but when it comes to computer stuff I am LOST!

Anyone who knows of a good tuner in the Phoenix Metro area let me know.


----------

